# Descendent



## Rach d minor (Apr 21, 2014)

Out of curiosity, are there any living descendants of famous composers (I know Bach had 22)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Rach d minor said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any living descendants of famous composers (I know Bach had 22)


Bach had 22 descendants of famous composers? Did his collection include outsprings of Palestrina?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Aramis here, is a descendant of Wagner.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Sculptor Anna Justine Mahler (1904-1988) had a daughter named Alma (1930-2010) and another daughter named Marina (b. 1943).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Dmitri Shostakovich's son Maxim is still alive, but I suspect that's not what you're talking about.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Some famous composers remained unmarried, or married later in life, but were enthusiastic brothel visitors in their younger days. Thus, there may well be plenty of descendants of Beethoven, Schumann, Chopin and Brahms out there.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I may actually be a descendent of Webern. 
His Variations for piano in 3 movements takes only about 7-8 minutes to play and my 4333 posts probably take 7-8 minutes altogether to read.

Both of us = pithy.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Beside Aramis :lol: many from Richard Wagner...


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

"Direct" descendents? Or genetic descendents? Essentially all composers who had children, and those children had children of their own are descendents of those composers.


----------



## Rach d minor (Apr 21, 2014)

I meant that bach had 22 kids


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rach d minor said:


> I meant that bach had 22 kids


Now you get to look up how many of those 22 survived past infancy. Wikipedia is an easy access place to start.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> Sculptor Anna Justine Mahler (1904-1988) had a daughter named Alma (1930-2010) and another daughter named Marina (b. 1943).


Re Marina Mahler

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2006/feb/11/arts.austria

http://jessicamusic.blogspot.ca/search/label/Marina Mahler


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Roxanna Panufnik is a fantastic composer and descendent of Andrzej Panufnik, her father.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

*Gabriel Prokofiev* (b. 1975) is the grandson of Sergei Prokofiev. He lives in London, is a composer and runs a record label. Article here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabriel_Prokofiev
Here's a YouTube of the Russian premier of his Cello Concerto:


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

*Markus Stockhausen* (b. 1957) is the son of Karlheinz Stockhausen. He is a very gifted jazz trumpeter and a composer of jazz. Biography:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markus_Stockhausen















Another good example of his work, here a collaboration with Terje Rypdal, from the album _Karta_ (ECM, 2001):


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Heaps! Composer and percussionist Lukas Ligeti, sculptor Makhi Xenakis and painter Adam Birtwistle spring to mind because they're a little famous (along with the Prok and Stock progeny above). Serena Nono and Silvia Nono get the super distinction of being Luigi Nono's daughters AND Schoenberg's grand-daughters!!


----------



## Tieb (Apr 30, 2014)

Thats an excellent question.. hmmm


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Mozart and Bellbottom?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> Mozart and Bellbottom?


I don't think we're counting reincarnations here.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Aramis here, is a descendant of Wagner.


Odd, I'd guessed Groucho Marx


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Rach d minor said:


> Out of curiosity, are there any living descendants of famous composers (I know Bach had 22)


I know a Mrs Clementi who lives down the road from me - a direct descendant of Muzio Clementi.


----------

